# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Canard PC l'émission - S02E11

## Izual

Ce soir, à 20h00, la rédaction sera en direct sur Twitch pour le S02E11 de notre émission.





Replay :




https://www.twitch.tv/canardpc

----------


## Izual

Replay dispo !

----------


## Zodex

Moi ce que je retiens de cette émission, c'est que dans Half Life Alyx on peut prendre des bouquins et les mettre sur des casseroles. GOTY.

----------


## yoZe

Émission bien plus laborieuse que la précédente pour ma part. Je regrette qu'Ackboo ne soit pas définitivement intronisé présentateur. Je trouve qu'il donne bien plus de vie, de punch et d'humour à l'émission. J'aime beaucoup Ivan mais sa façon de mener les débats et de tenir la boutique d''une manière générale manque cruellement de rythme.
Un mot sur le le rédac-chef d'hardware pc. Son intervention était intéressante sur le fond mais complétement raté sur la forme. On sentait que c'était un véritable chemin de croix pour lui: énormément de mal à trouver ses mots, un débit extrêmement lent, des pauses dans son discours inopinées et anormalement longues. Il transpirait le malaise et suivre son intervention fut particulièrement pénible.
Sinon comme pour la précédente, je trouve la réalisation et le montage remarquable, voir mieux que les émissions dites plus conventionnelles.

----------


## LeLiquid

Je m'attendais à quelque chose de difficile au sujet de Dandu après avoir lu l'avis de yoZe, mais finalement il passe bien je trouve. Il n'est pas le plus à l'aise, forcément le reste de l'équipe commence à accumuler l'expérience, mais je trouve qu'il s'en sortait très bien, rien de choquant.

En tout cas, toujours impec la technique, et toujours un régal à suivre, qualité au rendez vous, je pense me fendre d'un abo Twitch, vous faites vraiment du bon boulot je trouve.

----------


## MeL

Je me trompe peut-être mais j'ai l'impression qu'il souffrait d'un léger décalage de son, d'où ses interruptions et blancs.

----------


## SFK94

très bonne émission, et compliment qui compte double parce que confiné :-)
j'ai bien aimé Ivan justement (en écho au commentaire plus haut) car la passage un peu plus politisé que les autres était bien balancé (pour le coup oui, comme un jeu, un débat doit être bien balancé :-), et puis il venait à l'aide aux moments opportuns (relance lors des moments un peu vide à cause du décalage / du différé) et j'ai trouvé l'ensemble très cohérent encore une fois (mais bon sang, se peut-il que tout cela soit préparer avec rigueur et que tout n'est pas qu'impro ?!)
Noël est quand même très bon dans l'exercice je trouve. Et pareil qu'en haut, Dandu s'en sort bien, je ne suis pas sûr que la team ait fait la high school of PPDA mais on voit bien que le temps fait son office, tous sont de mieux en mieux à chaque fois.

----------


## Praetor

Les styles d'Ivan et Ackboo sont assez différents. J'ai une petite préférence pour Ackboo, je trouve que les différentes séquences sont plus clairement séparées grâce à ses jingles et surtout j'aime beaucoup les quiz qui rythment l'émission et permettent aux spectateurs de se mesurer aux rédacteurs en essayant de trouver avant eux  ::):

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Je vais pouvoir me faire un poster  ::wub::

----------


## La Marmotta

Et hop, nouveau motif perso pour Animal Crossing, ça ira très bien dans mes toilettes.

----------


## Cedski

il faut élargir l'image, il y a une info super importante sur le tableau blanc.

----------


## TH3 CAK3

> il faut élargir l'image, il y a une info super importante sur le tableau blanc.


Une info qui s'est payée cher par un retour de karma dans un stream d'Ackboo (objet qui tombe, caleçon etc.)  ::XD::

----------


## Cedski

Ah oui, vu.  ::XD:: 

Kahn a une poupée vaudou d'Ackboo ?

----------

